# For those who feed Blue Buffalo



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

This was several months ago and for some reason I don't remember seeing it here. 

Blue Buffalo reveals supplier mislabeled some ingredients - St. Louis Business Journal

Purina Claims 'Smoking Gun' E-Mail About Dog Food Rival Blue Buffalo - Businessweek

I certainly don't like Purina but it appears that Blue is having its own problems with quality control as well.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

i heard about this. They are blaming their vendor and they think that will save them. Regardless, they had false advertising.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I was so disappointed when I read this. We don't use Blue but it would be so nice to have one well advertised company at least, that does it right.


----------

